# Capralite milkers?



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm looking into a milker and came across Capalite milkers. Does anyone have any experience with them? Are they decent quality?

Also with a dual milker, can you modify it to milk one goat at a time if necessary or would a single milker be a better choice?

http://www.capralite.com/products1/milkers.htm#dual


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't have experience with that one but Perry's milkers are very good. If you don't need a dual milker, then I wouldn't bother getting one. But you can just milk one goat with a dual milker. At least the one I have you can (DP120 from Perry's Milkers)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the Caprilite and LOVE it!! Call Ferney direct to buy it and he will give you a cool shipping box for free; maybe even a discount on the milker. Mine is set up for one goat but they can make them for one or two. Ferney is Wonderful on customer support also!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I hadn't heard of Perry's Milkers until now. I'll have to look more into them.
What would be better in a milker? Poly bucket or SS bucket? I've only ever used a claw system with the milker. Are the ones without easier to use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.perrysmilkers.com/index.html

I have the poly bucket and I think it is just fine. You replace the tubes and stuff annually. I had no problem with keeping everything clean.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hoeggers! I love ours!


----------

